# Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot



## Main-Schleuse (3. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

wer von Euch hat schon mal Vertikal auf Dorsch geangelt.
Habe einen Kollegen der behauptet es wäre mit einer klassischen Vertikalrute wie die Godfather der Hammer an Drillerlebnis, er sprach von Welsähnlichen
zuständen  |bla: 
Kann das nicht ganz glauben, aber Vertikal auf Dorsch funktioniert prima
das habe ich dieses Jahr im Frühling in Schweden erleben dürfen. Allerdings 
waren das noch Larven die wir fingen.

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob es sich lohnt das Ganze mal auf Fehmarn anzugehen.

Was meint ihr Top  #6  oder Flop  #c


----------



## Main-Schleuse (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

Was los,

war das Thema schon oder weiß dazu keiner was :?


----------



## Locke (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

Moin Main-Schleuse

Einen Versuch ist das allemal wert, allerdings musst Du dann "ganz genau" wissen, wo die Dorsche "stehen bzw rauben"!?
Ich bilde mir ein, eine höhere Ausbeute an Fisch zu fangen, wenn ich einen grösseren Radius abfische, als direkt unterm Belly - Boat.
Echolot vorhanden? Dann sollte es schon Sinn machen.

Kenne die Godfather nicht, aber mit meiner Phesus von Kettner macht das richtig Spass, WG - 60, 2,40 lang. Hab noch eine Shimano Catana, ein wenig weicher, mit der ist der Drillspass garantiert, biegt sich bei grösseren Dorschen bis ins Handteil. 

p.s.: schönes Avatar!

Gruss Locke


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

das lohnt sich garantiert !!!
Kollegen machen das auch, allerdings vom Boot aus.
Die Ausrüstung ist allerdings etwas kräftiger als ne "normale" Vertikalrute 
denke besser is das


----------



## Main-Schleuse (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

Locke schrieb:


> p.s.: schönes Avatar!



Danke, war mein bis her bester Zander Vertikal vom BB.
Jetzt geht es bald wieder los und werde versuchen Ihn noch mal zu fangen
mal schauen was er in einem Jahr zugelegt hat  |rolleyes 

Catch&Release  #6


----------



## theactor (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

HI,

#6 und dann gleich ein so "prominenter Fisch" - in groß gibbet das Bild in der aktuellen Rute&Rolle in "Zander Spezial" zu sehen, oder irre ich mich! #6 

Hammer!!

#h


----------



## Locke (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

@theactor
You´re right! Gerade nochmal nachgesehen! In "Gross" kommt es noch besser!

Nachträglich Petri  

Gruss Locke


----------



## Mirco (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

Moin

hab bereits vom Boot aus sowohl auf Zander als auch auf Dorsch erfolgreich vertikal gefischt. Die Einstige sind zumeist kräftig und die Kopfschläge machen besonderen Spass, weil sie eben direkt unter Dir sind !

In jedem Falle sollte eine Mono vorgeschaltet werden, wegen Abrieb + etwas Dehnung, etc. Das ist aber den meisten bekannt und soll hier nicht weiter Thema sein.

Voraussetzung ist eigentlich eine passende Drift. Beim motorisierten Boot ist das Driften von mehreren Km wohl kein Thema, aber mit dem BB wirds dann schon sportlich. Schließlich will man ja irgendwann zurück zum Startpunkt.

Daher seh Ich das eher so wie Locke.

Allerdings kann man auch eine 2te "tote Rute" mit aufs BB nehmen. Sollte vom vertikalen Zander Fischen insbesondere im Herbst/Winter bekannt sein.

Mit einer aktiven Rute fischt man einen guten Radius ab und mit der "toten Rute"  direkt unter dem BB. Oder man variert einfach. Beim aktiven Fischen merkt man ja ob die Fische weit entfernt einsteigen oder nah dem Boot. 

Ich verwende übrigends auch eine härtere Rute:

Rozemeijer Gentle Jerk Specialist 1,95 m/60-80g in Verbindung mit einer Multi

Shimano Curado CU 201

Mit den harten Ruten merke ich die Zanderbise besser und versemmel nicht soviele. Klar geht mir da etwas Drillspass verloren. Aber wenn der Fisch nicht am Haken hängt is eh nix mit Drillen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Locke schrieb:
> 
> 
> Danke, war mein bis her bester Zander Vertikal vom BB.
> ...


 

#6 Hurra ein Prominenter#6 

#h #h #h #h #h #h


----------



## Main-Schleuse (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

....tach danke für die Blumen. 

Will mit einem Freund die Belly-Vertikaltour 2005 starten.
Eine Woche Hard-core-fishing 
Erste Station soll Fehmarn sein, hoffe das der Wind mitspielt 
und will das ganze bei der Marinestation bzw. Marienschlucht starten.
Mit Dorsch hatte ich noch nicht viel zu tun wird mehr oder weniger die
Jungfernfahrt auf Dorsch mit dem BB.
Mein Plan ist einfach raus auf den ersten schwarzen Streifen, und Dorsche fangen soweit die Thoerie  |kopfkrat .
Tag 2, 3 und 4 Holländische Seen, da fühl ich mich dann ehr zuhause  :k .

Tips für Tag eins nehme ich gerne noch an.  |wavey:


----------



## Birger (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

Ich meine auf jeden Fall Top, wenn du die Dorsche findest. Köder ja wie beim Zanderangeln, nur schwerere Köpfe. Welche Farben wolltest du denn einpacken?
Und Fotos gibbet doch auch für uns später, oder?


----------



## Main-Schleuse (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

@Birger

Klar gibt es ein Berich von der ersten Belly-Vertikaltour inkl. Bilder.

Farben hab ich mir mal was von Japanrot erzählen lassen, allerding gibt es meine Lieblingsköder nicht in der Farbe. somit werde ich halt Testen.
Echolot und Muskelkraft soll mir behilflich sein. *ächtz*


----------



## Main-Schleuse (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

Hat jemand einen Tip mit Dorschgarantie?
Welche vom BB aus zu ereichen sind? Gerne auch per PM.
Die Fische dürfe nach einem kurzen Fotoshooting alle wieder schwimme 
Catch & Release auch für Dorsche oder sollte ich sagen besonders !?


----------



## Birger (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

Japanrot läuft gut, ist zwar auch nicht meine Lieblingsfarbe, aber sie geht super. Ich hab aber auch mit dunkleren Ködern gut gefangen, rot/metallic und perlbraun, auch zweifarbige Twister gingen gut (fluogrün/rot). Morgens ging gletschergrün supergut, hatte aber auch gegen Mittag nachgelassen. Auf jeden Fall öfter mal den Köder wechseln, ganz dämlich sind Dorsche auch nicht.


----------



## Mainreuse (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

Grüße an Alle und besonders an den PROMI!  

Bin immernoch am grübeln ob ich mit soll oder nicht! Werd noch bekloppt!#q 
Bin hin und her gerissen! Wird bestimmt ne geile Tour. Hab erst mal 4 Versuche gebraucht bis ich eingeloggt war!#c  Bin ewig nicht hier gewesen. 
Hab jetzt schon Angst vor den Fangmeldungen wenn ich nicht dabei bin! Naja,
schaun wir mal! Oder sollt ich lieber sagen "MO GUGGE" |supergri 


Grüße von Mainreuse

P.S. an Main-Schleuse: Wann bist du Freitag im Shop? Will Samstag mit nem Gast aufn See. Brauch noch weng Material!


----------



## HD4ever (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

warte schon gespannt auf Scorpions Bericht von seiner letzten Fehmarn Tour !
da hat er vertikal mit 28 G Köpfen und großen Fine Fish klasse gefangen ....
und das interessanteste : nur er mit dieser Montage ( um die 20 gute Dorsche !!! ) - die anderen Kollegen mit Pilkern und Beifänger nur 3 Stück !!! 
werd mir das für die nächste Tour auch mal vornehmen !!!!  #6


----------



## Main-Schleuse (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

Welcome back Main-Reuse,

du wirst definitiv was verpassen, wenn du mo gugge sagst.
Solltest dich aber beeilen mit der Entscheidung denn es sind nur noch wenige Plätze übrig. Wir werden die Tour aber bestimmt wiederholen, schätze Frühjahr 2006.


----------



## pechi24 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

Für Zweifler

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62163

Also ich würde schon eine kräftige Vertikalrute einpacken


----------



## Skorpion (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> warte schon gespannt auf Scorpions Bericht von seiner letzten Fehmarn Tour !



Jetzt brauche kein Bericht mehr schreiben du hast schon alles verraten:m 

Ich habe  schon bei meiner letzten Tour in Heikendorf mich beim Vertikal Angeln versucht. Die Erfolge sprechen für sich - ich bin Schiffs bester geworden. :g 

An diesem  WE habe ich von Anfang an Vertikal geangelt. Wir waren mit einem Boot vom Kollegen vor Fehrman. Es hat überall schlecht gebissen- nur nicht bei mir ich habe ultra leicht gefischt. der 5,75" ger an einem 28 Gramm Jig und meiner Zander Rute hat`s in sich gehabt. Bei schwacher Drift habe ich dann noch "gefaulenzt", es war wie Zander angeln nur die Ausbeute war viel besser#6 
Meine Kollegen waren fassungslos#d |supergri 

Bin am 16 noch mal auf See und werde genauso fischen. Wenn`s noch mal so gut läuft bin ich 100% überzeugt, dann sind meine Pilker Vergangenheit:q


----------



## HD4ever (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt brauche kein Bericht mehr schreiben du hast schon alles verraten:m




Nix da mein Freund !!!!   :r
um nen erstklassiger Bericht mit *allen* details + erstlassigen Foddos wirst du nicht drumrumkommen !!!!!!!  
also her damit !!!!   :m


----------



## pechi24 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

5,75" ?

Hör doch endlich auf zu spielen und nimm gleich der 10er


----------



## platfisch7000 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

Ich fische fast immer Vertikal vom Boot (BB) auf Dorsch,denn ich fahre nach Echolot und dann sind die Fische ,die finde nunmal unter mir!
Es geht gut mit Zockern in allen rötlichen Farben!

Plattfisch!


----------



## woodyx6 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

hey pechi,
du auch hier :m #g 
schönes video! an dem tag war wohl besseres wetter #6 
mit dem fine s konnte ich bisher "nur" zander verhaften. sehr geiler köder.
ein belly wird in den nächsten tagen bestellt, dann gehts öfter vertikal auf zander und wenn ich oben bin auch auf dorsch.
gruß
jakob

p.s. die jim hill funzt wieder?


----------



## Hamsterson (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

Moin!
Ich angle etwa 5 Jahre vom BB fast ausschließlich vertikal. Wusste nur gar nicht, dass es vertikal angeln heisst. :q


----------



## HD4ever (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

soo ... genug Gummi für Dorsche zugelegt ....
soll mal losgehen möglichst schnell zum testen !!! |bla:


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand einen Tip mit Dorschgarantie?
> Welche vom BB aus zu ereichen sind? Gerne auch per PM.
> Die Fische dürfe nach einem kurzen Fotoshooting alle wieder schwimme
> Catch & Release auch für Dorsche oder sollte ich sagen besonders !?


Klar kannst Du n Tip bekommen mit Dorschgarantie.
Gibt auch schön grosse Dorsche da.

:m *Lofoten*


----------



## Gnilftz (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*



			
				Hamsterson schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Ich angle etwa 5 Jahre vom BB fast ausschließlich vertikal. Wusste nur gar nicht, dass es vertikal angeln heisst. :q



 :q :q :q 
Der war jetzt richtig gut! #6 

@ Oh-nemo
Lofoten, aber nur mit Schonhaken, gelle?! |muahah:


----------



## pechi24 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

@ Woody

Mein Bruder hat ne eigene Jim Hill.

Meine wurde aber auch wieder repariert und ich habe mir noch eine zweite geholt. Finde die Rolle nach wie vor absolut top, wobei es für die Ostsee jetzt was anderes gibt, weil sie dafür einfach zu schade ist.

An dem Tag war das Wetter traumhaft. Zum Glück gab´s ab Mittag auch Wind, so dass man endlich driften konnte.

Fin-S sind der Oberhammer. Geiler Köder und extrem haltbar. Hast ja in Kürze Nachschub|supergri 

Hast du schon einen fahrbaren Untersatz? Habe doch ein neues Boot mit ordentlich Feuer am Heck.


----------



## sundfisher (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

Hallo,

habe schon Dorsche im Øresund auf Gummifisch gefangen, Gelb Grün, in der Regel müssten für die Gummis die gleichen Farbregeln gelten wie bei den Metallködern (Pilker) hier gilt:

Dorsch in Grundnähe Rot / Orange / Firetiger am besten Grell und in Kombination

Dorsch unter und im Hering Silber / Blau oder nur Silber

Dorsch im Oberwasser Rot / Blau und andere Dunkle Farben

Die Dorsche mögen aber nicht an allen Tagen Gummi, versuch doch mal eine Dorschfliege vor dem Gummi.

Seit ich mein Boot habe fühlt sich mein Belly ziemlich vernachlässigt ......


----------



## woodyx6 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*



			
				pechi24 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Woody
> 
> Mein Bruder hat ne eigene Jim Hill.
> 
> ...


 
ja nachschub muss wieder sein  chartreuse ice in 5" sind für zander der hit|supergriich will mal die 10" testen, zum einen fürs vertikale und zum anderen fürs softjerken#6|bla: 
über eine jim hill habe ich auch schon öfter nachgedacht. aber dann kommen meine twinpowers ja gar net mehr zum einsatz#c 
führerschein is immer noch in arbeit. morgen gehts event zur theorieprüfung, dann kommt sofort die praktische|supergri
ich melde mich dann, wenn ich meinen eigenen untersatz habe, der dieses jahr noch gekauft wird.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand einen Tip mit Dorschgarantie?
> Welche vom BB aus zu ereichen sind? Gerne auch per PM.
> Die Fische dürfe nach einem kurzen Fotoshooting alle wieder schwimme
> Catch & Release auch für Dorsche oder sollte ich sagen besonders !?


 
Dorschgarantie gibt dir hier keiner.

Aber ich habe für dich den ultimativen Tipp.

Mein Nachbar der hat einen Pitbull. Und da gibt es ja Studien, dass die Tierchen extrem schmerzunempfindlich und zudem noch stressresistent sind.

Wie der Zufall es will habe ich gestern eine 1A-Bullettenfliege auf einen 15/0 Haken gebunden. Übrigens ist der Haken ohne Widerhaken, gleich mit Stahlvorfach und das ohne Mehrkosten. Mein Nachbar hätte sicherlich nix dagegen, wenn du nach aufregendem Drill, das Kerlchen wieder releast. Wenn du nächstes Jahr wiederkommst, ist Killer, so heißt der Kleine, auch sicher noch etwas schwerer, da er heute erst 3 alt Jahre ist und möglicherweise gewichtsmäßig noch zulegt.

Vielleicht darf der Nachbar ja mit aufs Foto?

Ich würde mich anbieten, während der sicherlich spannenden Drillphase und beim noch aufregenderen anschließenden Releasen, allerdings aus angemessener Entfernung einige Fotos zu schießen.

Vielleicht meldest du dich per PN, denn eigentlich ist das ja verboten.

Viele Grüße 

Uli


----------



## Hamsterson (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

@sundvogel
Bitte PN an mich, wenn es losgeht. Das muss ich mir unbedingt angucken.


----------



## Main-Schleuse (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

Das C&R Thema ist für mich abgeschlossen! Zudem war es ein anderer Thread,
welcher mir dem sehr wenig zu tun hat.


@Uli
kann mir gar nicht vorstellen wenn man in einer Gegend wohnt mit Pittbulls in der Nachbarschaft, das man da so intolerant und nachtragend werden kann.


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> @Uli
> kann mir gar nicht vorstellen wenn man in einer Gegend wohnt mit Pittbulls in der Nachbarschaft, das man da so intolerant und nachtragend werden kann.


 
Das tut mir Leid :c :c :c :c !!!!

Ich wußte nicht, dass ich mit so einem, aus deiner Sicht ethisch einwandfreiem Angebot, so sehr dein zweifelsohne schwer ausgeprägtes Feingefühl verletze. Sorry, sorry, sorry.
:k 
Uli


----------



## Main-Schleuse (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

:q  schön formuliert :m


----------



## kaizr (2. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

Ich hab das Teil hier mal ausgebuddelt.

Welche Tiefen würdet ihr nach der Laichzeit so im April tagsüber versuchen? Bis 5m oder doch eher tiefer?

Ich weiß das ist eine pauschale Frage, wenn sich jemand besser auskennt, ich möchte auf dänischer Seite von Boot aus in der Flensburger Förde angeln.

Danke für die Tipps.

MfG Fabian


----------



## blumovic (3. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

Nach dem Laichgeschäft sind die Dorsche wohl ziemlich hungrig, sodass sie durchaus im Flachwasser sein können. Aber in der Jahreszeit beißen die tagsüber etwas tiefer als 5m. Abends zieht es die Dorsche allerdings auch ins Flache...deswegen sitzen die Brandungsangler auch nur abends und nachts am Wasser.


----------



## kaizr (3. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikal auf Dorsch vom Belly-Boot*

Hallo,

danke für Deine Antwort. Habe ich auch schon vermutet. Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich ein paar Leo`s unmittelbar bei Flensburg anreffen werde. Ein großer Vorteil der Förde ist einfach, dass der Wind nicht zu heftigen Einfluss auf den Bereich nimmt. Vor Wassersleben, bzw. Kolding usw. findet man immer einen stillen Platz.

Sonst wäre mir das mit einem 4m boot auch zu riskant.

mfg


----------

